# College Basketball (Women)



## Lazybird8654 (Nov 25, 2018)

Welcome to the College Basketball (women) page talk about players, coaches, games, etc.

Note this page is foe Women's College Basketball only


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2018)

Learn to spell college


----------



## UW 411 (Nov 25, 2018)

I like Women's Basketball Collages too, and so do they apparantly (It's much easier to find Womens Collages than Mens)


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 25, 2018)

But...muh fundamentals!


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 25, 2018)

No.


----------



## oldTireWater (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't give a fuck about basketball. But I love failure.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 26, 2018)

Women also can't play sports, but at least they're better at it than men.


----------



## Schmeckel (Nov 26, 2018)

If they played in the nude, I might be slightly interested.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 27, 2018)

Bunch of nappy headed hoes, according to a certain radio personality.


----------



## Piss Clam (Nov 27, 2018)

I just wait for the playoffs and see where UMD winds up. Currently 6-0 and #7 in rankings. While we play a good game, I have to admit it is UConn and everyone else.

We won one...yea.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_NCAA_Women's_Division_I_Basketball_Tournament

Meanwhile...UConn.

NCAA Tournament champions: *1995, 2000, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2009, 2010, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016*


----------



## WillK (Jul 11, 2022)

I used to rarely go to women's team games, but this season I've made it to a few girls' college basketball games. These were great games.


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Jul 12, 2022)

Whole league is boring and I might have sex with them


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 12, 2022)

Women’s College Basketball is (slightly) tolerable than the WNBA.


----------



## WillK (Jul 20, 2022)

UW 411 said:


> I like Women's Basketball Collages too, and so do they apparantly (It's much easier to find Womens Collages than Mens)


Cool photo, I'm now starting to master the camera (I decided to start a new hobby), I want to try to take a couple of cool shots during games too.


----------



## WillK (Jul 21, 2022)

Piss Clam said:


> I just wait for the playoffs and see where UMD winds up. Currently 6-0 and #7 in rankings. While we play a good game, I have to admit it is UConn and everyone else.
> 
> We won one...yea.
> 
> ...


Being NCAA Tournament Champions 11 times is awesome! Personally, I cannot say that I am a big fan of the sports team of my university, but I am attracted by the professionalism of the players and the dedication with which they train and play matches. Many of my classmates travel to away matches, cheer for the players very emotionally and experience real bouts of depression when the team loses an important game or several games in a row. I study psychology at the university and decided that I can write one of my essays about such cases of depression, I also bought myself a new camera, I hope that I can take some emotional pictures on different games from depression to joy, they can support my essay, but not it is only possible that the university team will use some on their website, since the team does not have its own photographer. I have never been a sports fan, but the dedication of student athletes surprises me and these games definitely attract attention.


----------

